#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Automatically select "Yes" when appending tables?

## jgomez

I have several queries that appends to a table... i created a macro to run all of them. Everything works the way it should, only issue I have is that every time I update a table I get:

 "You are about to append ___ row(s).

Once you click Yes, you can't use the Undo command to reverse teh changes.
Are you sure you want to append the selected rows?

                                     Yes          No"

Is there a way that it chooses "Yes" each & everytime???? Trying to automate this, so all we have to do is click & it runs...

----------


## alansidman

I don't use Macros, but if I recall from some training, you may be able turn this warning off.  Look here
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ffice.12).aspx

----------


## jgomez

Found it, kind of hiddne only thing is that it isn't working... I will keep messing with it & see what I can do. Thank you!

----------


## jgomez

Found it!

Click on the Microsoft bubble on the top left...
Access Options,
Advanced,

Look for Confirm

& un-check the Action queries...

----------

